# Background Checks on Ammo?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I saw this in the news today:

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...l-pushes-ammo-background-checks/?intcmp=hpbt2

I find it interesting how both sides of the political spectrum recognize that there is a problem, yet we cant come up with sensible solutions so this hogwash gets thrown around instead.



Fox News said:


> Perhaps the most controversial provision would handle ammo sales like gun sales by requiring "point-of-sale background checks" for ammunition purchases; dealers also would need a license similar to those required to sell firearms.
> ^
> ^
> ^
> But the National Rifle Association said Newsom's effort would chip away at Second Amendment rights.


 I don't know of any true documentation that supports ownership of ammo. Only a right to own the firearm. Ammo restrictions could realistically be the true threat we all face as gun owners.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

As if some ammo isn't already hard enough to get. All this crazy talk will do is clear the shelves of every caliber made.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> As if some ammo isn't already hard enough to get. All this crazy talk will do is clear the shelves of every caliber made.


 Exactly what I was going to say. 22 LR is just starting to show up once in a while.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Well if you ever decide to do a statistical analysis you're going to find that violent gun crime is predominantly committed by people who have liberal voting records....very interesting concept for my liberal friends but it is true...shocker huh.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Ammo restrictions are more achievable for the antis than any gun ban. Ammo control is very real in many places in the good 'ol USA. There are places where ammo can't be on display in a store or you have to have a license to buy ammo! Here is a link to a publication by the National Shooting Sports Foundation showing ammo restrictions by state. There is a chart at the beginning so don't let the size of the thing cause you to not have a look. This should scare us. 
https://s3.amazonaws.com/com.silencerco/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Ammunition-Laws-By-State.pdf


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

If we don't control the politicians they will control us.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I saw this in the news today:
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...l-pushes-ammo-background-checks/?intcmp=hpbt2
> 
> ...


Wow, that's interesting. I thought Fox News got taken off the air.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Wow, that's interesting. I thought Fox News got taken off the air.
> 
> .


I thought that was the only station that you could get up there in Wyoming. //dog//_O\\


----------



## ChefHans (Oct 6, 2015)

F o x n e w s is hogwash :shock:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

ChefHans said:


> F o x n e w s is hogwash :shock:


 Correction: ALL news outlets are hogwash.

Sooo many political agendas on MSNBC, CNN, Fox News, and even local news. We really have to filter through the crud to find truth.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Correction: ALL news outlets are hogwash.
> 
> Sooo many political agendas on MSNBC, CNN, Fox News, and even local news. We really have to filter through the crud to find truth.


One million times agreed yes....


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

A history of gun legislation in the UK:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_politics_in_the_United_Kingdom

In 1920, they passed a law that started the trend toward making it harder to own firearms and ammo in the UK and added more restrictions from then on. Ultimately by 1997 when they required all citizens to hand in their firearms and ammunition, the trend toward making it harder to own guns had reduced interest in firearms over several generations and everyone was just fine with giving their weapons up.

We're so busy fighting for major changes in gun control without realizing that those initiatives aren't even the real effort, it's the small changes that will get us over time. If you're seeing politicos get up in arms about something on TV it's probably because they're hiding something even more nefarious.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Unfortunately for the gun grabbers all my firearms were lost in a near tragic duck hunting accident on the GSL. My guns are sitting on the bottom of about 20' of some of the most corrosive salt water on the planet. If they want them they're free to go look for them and salvage the rust. ;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Correction: ALL news outlets are hogwash.
> 
> Sooo many political agendas on MSNBC, CNN, Fox News, and even local news. We really have to filter through the crud to find truth.


I'm gonna have ta disagree; not all news outlets are hogwash. I have to admit I watch Fox News all the time now....uh...with the sound muted of course. Fox has the most attractive women of all the news shows, so I just watch, no sound.

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Goob,

There really are some beauties there for sure


----------

